# Dad's 11 Pounder



## Captain 9 (May 2, 2006)

Dad ( Capt. Bruce W. Shuler) very seldom posts on other web sites fishing reports or pictures of the bigger trout we catch. But last Wed. he caught and released this Trout. I just feel it is a crime not to share this true trophy with everyone. 

Stat: 31 ¾ inches long Weight: between 10 ¾ and 11 # on a boga grip.

He did write a neat story about this catch on our site.

PLEASE say a prayer for me because when he sees this he's going to KILL ME!!!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

wow!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

That is a hog alright. Very nice and congrats to your father!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow... Great fish!


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

very nice


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow! Very nice. If only I could catch one of those.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Amen!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Excellent trout. Definately a lifetime fish. Some people will fish for their whole lives and never see a fish like that.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

11 pounder......holy toledo batman


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Outstanding trout thanks for sharing ........Good luck with your dad!!!
Tight Knot


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

nice!!

on a side note: bevo hunting fishing, what the hell is up with your avatar. Did you loose a bet???


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great Fish!!!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I'm all green with envy. Way to go.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrat's Capt. Bruce. Great trout.:cheers:


----------



## Weedguard (Dec 27, 2005)

Great to see a story about a great fish that was released.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

get it mounted for him..one heck of a fish.jay


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

on croaker?
j/j



Very nice pescado.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Yes.. bet lost..lol


----------



## captdallas2 (Dec 2, 2006)

That is one stud trout! good job


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

So it looks like there are still some big fish down south, glad to know it was CPR.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow! Fish of a lifetime!!!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Now all those potlickers are going to be fishing his spot, Port Mansfield.


----------



## thebigcatch (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Great catch!


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

What a dream fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

This is killing me but I'm leaving this alone.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok, I was excited by a fish about half that size on my last trip! That would send me way over!


----------



## Captain 9 (May 2, 2006)

Deke 


I am intersted...whys it killing you?


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, looks like you beat this guy's C&R state-record by 1".

New State Record


----------



## call/sign 22 (Aug 11, 2005)

*He's GOING TO PAY FOR [email protected]!!!!!*

Well I truly appreciate the atta-boys on my fish, but the kid (Capt. Brandon) is still going to pay dearly for this. For me it's not about records or notoriety but the thrill of the hunt and seeing her swim away! Thanks for all the compliments! I just wish each and everyone could have the opportunity to catch a fish of this caliber. Its all about the grinding!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Jld*

Tell your Dad he's my hero.

Way to go old man, can't wait till I can retire from these plants!

One day we'll meet up out on the water and share some stories.


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Outstanding sir!!! What an awesome catch and nice release. Way to go and well done!!!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Congrats! That's what you do with a Trout that size. We need more fishermen out there like you sir!

Dani California


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Can't add anything that hasn't already been said, but dam that is a nice fish!


----------



## ten_on_my_strang (Nov 21, 2005)

Now that's nice! Hope I can catch one just like that, one of these days.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Beautiful fish! And a great photo as well.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice fish cappy and tear Brandon's tail up! Just kidding! I have the bead on some seriously overlooked trout up here too. This is the only mention I will make of it due to the reasons you mentioned. Its all about watching her swim away and knowing almost nobody knows where she is.


----------



## flounderpusher (Dec 10, 2006)

that is absolutely awesome


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome catch, I guess we know who is going to have fish and boat cleaning duty for the next two weeks.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Shane u lose a bet too??? lol...anyways nice trout!!


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice Trout!!!! I fished with you guys over the summer and you have a great lodge, great fishing and even better food. Tell your dad to give himself a new rod and thanks for your efforts you put toward the fisheries.


----------



## Garth Beaumont (Aug 23, 2006)

2 cool!


----------



## hightower (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice Trout!!!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice hawg....glad she swam! Good job Capt! Go easy on Jr!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

That's an awesome fish and yes, 99% of my Longhorn brothers lost a bet with the Aggies. Since I was in school from 85-90, I knew better!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

*BET (sorry for hijack..like anything could hijack an 11Lb trout post)*

This was big news for a while....where you guys been? LOL

Original Avatar bet info in the sports forum at:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=95696

Follow up:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=96935


----------



## drew colvard (Apr 14, 2006)

Fantastic fish, congrats.


----------



## spooky (Aug 19, 2006)

In my dreams.....oh well some day!


----------



## KirklandA001 (Sep 13, 2006)

cant wait for my first over 30 incher...good job


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Capt. Bruce that is one heckuva fish...congrats.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

call/sign 22 said:


> Well I truly appreciate the atta-boys on my fish, but the kid (Capt. Brandon) is still going to pay dearly for this. For me it's not about records or notoriety but the thrill of the hunt and seeing her swim away! Thanks for all the compliments! I just wish each and everyone could have the opportunity to catch a fish of this caliber. Its all about the grinding!


Well said Capt.... I ain't too far away from ya on my biggun, only a pound and 4oz, lol.... but I still have that urge in my gut to snag another bigger fish...... Kudo's Sir, truly a fish of a lifetime.... I'm gonna keep on grinding :wink:


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

fish of a lifetime no doubt


----------

